# What do I have? 10+ years



## ladybugsgg (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm feeling so alone right now.

I was diagnosed with IBS when I was about 13 and I've had a few terrible stages in my life that my IBS has been at it's worst, but for the most part it has been somewhat manageable. Four years ago however, I began forming all sorts of different symptoms; Rashes (very bad, I was diagnosed with scabies but turned out to be dermatitis that popped up out of left field) that are itchy/hot/sore/raised, dizzy spells, inability to focus and retain information, head aches, fatty stool, excessive sweating on the forehead, nausea and vomiting from time to time. It's personally been a very stressful and heart wrenching 2 past years for me and the anxiety/stress/depression has lead to my "IBS" going spastic and instantly pushing me to run for a bathroom in pain (sometimes when on my way to work, leaving me with no option but to call in sick) and have extremely painful hour-day long episodes of diarrhoea.

I just found out (after being sent home from emergency the first time with "nothing wrong" with me) that I've got a big fat gallstone and will be getting surgery for that in march 2015. I've (since realising that my old doctor was useless) found myself a lovely doctor who has been trying to figure it all out for me. She seems to think I may not have IBS, but actually have IBD?
I'm super afraid at the moment. Is it possible that all of my symptoms could be from the one thing?
From rashes/dizzy spells to IBS symptoms?

I'm in such a stage of emotional/physical limbo because I can't be tested for it until my gallbladder is out due to it affecting my liver function and also possibly my bowel. I just want to get everything done and be pain free, I'm 23 now so this has just been going on for far too long.
As i'm sure everyone on here is, I'm sick of feeling sick. it's putting such a strain on my personal and work life. 
I don't feel up to doing anything, I often times find myself feeling house bound. I'm loosing touch with my friends..

Also, when about 16 I started having spontaneous panic attacks (sometimes up to five a day) and ended up being put on sertraline (zoloft) to manage them which worked brilliantly.. but I've read that it can cause some issues like sweating etc.
Could that also be a result of something else also?? The panic attacks? Ah Gosh. I'm currently sitting in my boyfriends lounge room alone because i'm having a gallbladder attack and cannot sit still while waiting for the temp pain relief to kick in. 
I really need some feedback in order to possibly string all my health issues together. 
Please help me!


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

You seem to have a lot of issues, but IBS can feel that way as can IBD. It sounds like your new doctor is in it to help you find solutions. That's great!

My advise right now is to get the gall bladder surgery in March. The physical stress of that sickness is probably affecting your IBS/IBD. You should also cut out all caffeine if you haven't already. I also was having frequent panic attacks until I went decaf. Meditation and yoga also help with this. I noticed the panic attacks and the tummy rumbles go hand-in-hand.

Good luck!


----------

